# new member



## NudeCoffee (Nov 14, 2013)

hi there,

i've just started in the world of coffee. tried the beans and loved the taste, and hey ho. now i have my own site selling it! Just wanted to join to share tips and things. i'll see you around


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

error in posting


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed as your name is advertising a website you should really be an advertiser apologies if you have already done this


----------

